# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  لغز طريف : أقدم من جمع أسماء الفقهاء السبعة في نظم ؟!

## أبو مالك العوضي

من المشهور في كتب القوم ذكر فقهاء المدينة السبعة الذين جمعهم الناظم في قوله:
إذا قيل من في العلم سبعة أبحر ................ روايتهم ليست عن العلم خارجة
فقل هم عبيد الله عروة قاسم ................. سعيد أبو بكر سليمان خارجة

وكذلك جمعهم الحافظ العراقي في ألفيته وذكر في تعيين أحدهم خلافا.

والسؤال الآن هو اللغز الطريف : 

من أقدم من جمع أسماء هؤلاء الفقهاء السبعة في نظم ؟!

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> من 
> والسؤال الآن هو اللغز الطريف : 
> من أقدم من جمع أسماء هؤلاء الفقهاء السبعة في نظم ؟!


كأنك ترْمي إلى ما روي عن أبي الزناد أنه قال : ( قدمت المدينة امرأة من ناحية مكة من هذيل وكانت جميلة فخطبها الناس وكادت تذهب بعقول أكثرهم فقال فيها عبيد الله بن عبد الله ابن عتبة 

أحبُّكِ حبّاً لا يحبُّكِ مِثلَهُ 
... قريبٌ ولا في العاشقين بعيدُ

أحبّك حبّاً لو شعرتِ ببعضِهِ 

... لجدتِ ولم يَصْعُبْ عليكِ شديدُ
و

حبّكِ يا أمَّ الصبيِّ مُدَلّهي ... شهيدي أبو البكر فنعم شهيدُ
ويعرفُ وجدي قاسمُ بن محمدٍ 

... وعروةُ ما ألقى بكم وسعيدُ
ويعلمُ ما أخفى سليمانُ علمَهُ 

... وخارجةٌ يبدي بنا ويعيدُ


فبلغت أبياته سعيد بن المسيب فقال: والله لقد أمن أن تسألنا، وعلم أنها لو استشهدت بنا لم نشهد له بالباطل عندها ! ) 

قلتُ : وهذه القصة على شهرتها بين رواة الأخبار وأهل التندُّر ، إلا انها منكرة المتن والإسناد ! فاسدة المعنى متهالكة الأعماد ! ليست تقوم على ساق ! ولا يروج بهرجها إلا في أسواق العُشَّاق ! 
كما شرحتُ ذلك بما لا مزيد عليه : في تعليقي على ( ذم الهوى/ لابن الجوزي) [1/رقم/383].



وكان من قولي هناك : ( هذا لا يُصدَّق - بمثل هذا الإسناد - عن هؤلاء الأطهار الأبرار أصلا ! 


فيا سبحان الله : أغدا عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن عبد الله بن مسعود ... ذلك الإمام الفقيه الحجة في كل شيئ ! الثقة الورع .. والبحر المحيط ! وارث علم ابن عباس وعائشة وعبد الله بن عمر وجماعة من الصحابة وفقهاء كبار التابعين ....


أغدا هذا الإمام النبيل : ماجنًا يترصّد للنسوة الجميلات على مشارف الأمصار ! ويحمله شدة الشَّبَق على أن يُشَبِّب بهن في مثل تلك الأشعار الخليعة الفاضحة صاحبها على رءوس الأشهاد ؟ بل وتصل به ثوران الغُلْمة على أن يُشْهِد على حُبِّه أمَّ الصبيِّ : أمثال الفقهاء الستة ! - وهو سابعهم -.

والله لا أدري ؟ أجُنَّ إسماعيل بن يعقوب حتى يحكي مثل هذا الفُشار ؟ ومَنْ يكون سليمان بن داود المخزومي حتى يُصدَّق في مثل تلك الأساطير ! فالله المستعان على هذا الهذيان ! )

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الجواب صحيح بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> الجواب صحيح بارك الله فيك.


 وفيك بارك أيها الفاضل النبيه .

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

علَى رِسلِك يا أخي الفاضل. إن لأهل الحجاز تساهلاً في الأدب لا يستسيغه أهل الشدة في الأمر.






> وكان من قولي هناك : ( أغدا عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن عبد الله بن مسعود )


ثم اعلم أنه: عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود. وعبد الله بن مسعود عمُّ أبيه وسميه.

----------


## التبريزي

> قلتُ : وهذه القصة على شهرتها بين رواة الأخبار وأهل التندُّر ، إلا انها منكرة المتن والإسناد ! فاسدة المعنى متهالكة الأعماد ! ليست تقوم على ساق ! ولا يروج بهرجها إلا في أسواق العُشَّاق !



أحسنت أيها السناري الأديب
ففي متن القصة رائحة الوضع
وفي ثناياها فسادٌ للمعنى
لا يقبل بذلك النظم فقهاءُ الحجاز
ولا يستسيغ مثله فقهاءُ بقية الأمصار

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> علَى رِسلِك يا أخي الفاضل. إن لأهل الحجاز تساهلاً في الأدب لا يستسيغه أهل الشدة في الأمر.





> .



نعم: لكن شريطة أن لا يكون في ذلك الأدب ما يخدش الأعراض، أو تكون السمعة والشرف هي بعينها أغراض سهام الأغراض ! 
وهنا يقال للعاذل: على رسلك أنت أيها المغالب المناضل ! لقد أغربتَ مقالا، ونمقَّتَ محالا !



> ثم اعلم أنه: عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود. وعبد الله بن مسعود عمُّ أبيه وسميه



قد علمتُ وشكرتُك. فجزاك الله خيرًا .
لكن قولك : ( وسميُّه ) ! تستوجب أن أقول لك على سبيل المقابلة:
ثم اعلم أنه: عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود.
وعم أبيه هو : عبد الله بن مسعود.
فكيف يكون هذا سميَّ ذاك ؟!

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> أحسنت أيها السناري الأديب


 وبارك الله فيك أيها التبريزي الأريب.

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

> لكن قولك : ( وسميُّه ) ! تستوجب أن أقول لك على سبيل المقابلة:
> ثم اعلم أنه: عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود.
> وعم أبيه هو : عبد الله بن مسعود.
> فكيف يكون هذا سميَّ ذاك ؟!



هو انتقال ذهن، أدّاه أني قد رأيتُ مثل هذا التخليط قبل الآن وفهمتُ أن الواقعين فيه أتوا من كون عبد الله بن عتبة سُمّيَ بعمّه ابنِ أم عبدٍ، وكان في ذهني أن أشير إلى ذلك. وهو واضح على كل حال وقد قيل: توضيح الواضح يزيده إشكالاً. وثَم فرقٌ بين الوهم الظاهر الذي لا يحتاج لظهوره شرحاً وبين خلط الأنساب.

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

> لكن قولك : ( وسميُّه ) ! تستوجب أن أقول لك على سبيل المقابلة:
> ثم اعلم أنه: عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود.
> وعم أبيه هو : عبد الله بن مسعود.
> فكيف يكون هذا سميَّ ذاك ؟!


عفواً:
لَم أقرأ ما كتبتُ في المشاركة الأولَى إذ استشكلتَها بل أخذتُ بِما فهمتَ اعتماداً عليكَ، وإذ عدتُ الآنَ لكلامي: لَم أجد ما قلتَ!، فالضميرُ في (وسَميه) يعود على (أبيه) وأبوه هذا هو عبد الله بن عتبة، فالإشكالُ مُنتَفٍ أصلاً. والله يسترنا وإياكم بستره الجميل.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أحسن الله إليكم

----------

